# New and want to learn



## OrangeLeopard (Feb 16, 2005)

I have been involved in Kenpo and Kung-fu now for a little while and my instructor got me pretty into Brazilian Jui-Jitsu. I dont have much expierence and know just enough to grapple at a very amatuer level at best. 
what are some good drills or moves to practice to help enhance my ability or any other advice that anyone deems worthwhile or important?


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 16, 2005)

Get a grappling partner. Concentate and learning the basic ground positions. In each position you need to learn to control your opponent. Next you need to learn to be able to transition from each position to another position while maintaining cotrol pf your opponent.

With that little bit of information you can create your own drills. Don't wory about the submissions yet. Beleive me, if you are well versed in "positions and control," by the time you start learning the submissions it will be a piece of cake.


----------



## RSJ (Feb 17, 2005)

On your own, practice movement while standing, sprawling, breakfalling and rolling. Also, practice shrimping, sitouts, spinning as well as shooting, throws, sweeps etc. Basically, you can shadow-grapple as well as shadow box.


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> Get a grappling partner. Concentate and learning the basic ground positions. In each position you need to learn to control your opponent. Next you need to learn to be able to transition from each position to another position while maintaining cotrol pf your opponent.
> 
> With that little bit of information you can create your own drills. Don't wory about the submissions yet. Beleive me, if you are well versed in "positions and control," by the time you start learning the submissions it will be a piece of cake.



I agree with this 100%!!  

Very well said Sir! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 17, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> I agree with this 100%!!
> 
> Very well said Sir! :asian:
> 
> Mike


Thank you much!! :asian:


----------

